# How to make cell Result as Blank, if one of sum of cells have no value



## pankajgrover (Dec 24, 2022)

How to make cell Result as Blank, if one of sum of cells have no value. In below example i want D3 and D4 should be result as blank until a3 and b4 have some values. Thanks
Shares Trading.xlsxABCD1ItemABTotal2pen2500350010003pencil500050004rubber4000-4000Sheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaD2:D4D2=C2-B2


----------



## wclaw (Dec 24, 2022)

You mean B3 and B4 have values?

=IF(ISNUMBER(B3),C3-B3, "")


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 24, 2022)

wclaw said:


> =IF(ISNUMBER(B3),C3-B3, "")


Thanks for reply, i want B3 or C3 both checking if have values, how to do ? =IF(ISNUMBER(B3 and C3) like that. In B3 have no values , and C4 hv no values, so i want it  will check both column but how to do ?


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 24, 2022)

wclaw said:


> You mean B3 and B4 have values?
> 
> =IF(ISNUMBER(B3),C3-B3, "")


Shares Trading.xlsxABCD1ItemTotal2pen2500350010003pencil5000 4rubber4000-4000Sheet4Cell FormulasRangeFormulaD2:D4D2=IF(ISNUMBER(B2),C2-B2, "")

After apply your formula, here C4 is blank now i want , D4 result should also be Blank.


----------



## wclaw (Dec 24, 2022)

Cell D2 use following formula to check values in both cells B2 and C2
=SUMPRODUCT(--ISNUMBER(B2:C2))>1


----------



## wclaw (Dec 24, 2022)

wclaw said:


> Cell D2 use following formula to check values in both cells B2 and C2
> =SUMPRODUCT(--ISNUMBER(B2:C2))>1


sorry cannot edit, whole formula is

=IF(SUMPRODUCT(--ISNUMBER(B2:C2))>0,C2-B2, "")


----------



## wclaw (Dec 24, 2022)

wclaw said:


> sorry cannot edit, whole formula is
> 
> =IF(SUMPRODUCT(--ISNUMBER(B2:C2))>0,C2-B2, "")


how can I edit my post?

=IF(SUMPRODUCT(--ISNUMBER(B2:C2))>1,C2-B2, "")


----------



## etaf (Dec 24, 2022)

=IF(OR(B2="",C2=""),"",C2-B2)
Book2ABCD1ItemTotal2pen2500350010003pencil5000 4rubber4000 Sheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaD2:D4D2=IF(OR(B2="",C2=""),"",C2-B2)


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 24, 2022)

Thanks to all members for helping me.


----------



## etaf (Dec 24, 2022)

you are welcome


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 24, 2022)

How to make cell Result as Blank, if one of sum of cells have no value. In below example i want D3 and D4 should be result as blank until a3 and b4 have some values. Thanks
Shares Trading.xlsxABCD1ItemABTotal2pen2500350010003pencil500050004rubber4000-4000Sheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaD2:D4D2=C2-B2


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 25, 2022)

It may not be possible with your worksheet but if any cell(s) had a non-numerical value that "blank" check may result in an error as in D3. Using COUNT, as in col E, would ensure that both cells were *numbers *before the subtraction was attempted.

The COUNT idea also makes it easier to extend if the number of cells involved is greater. For example, in the bottom section, I only want a total if all 6 cells in the row are filled with numbers.

22 12 25.xlsmABCDEFG1ItemABTotalTotal2pen25003500100010003pencilx5000#VALUE! 4rubber4000  56Total731556 847924430COUNTCell FormulasRangeFormulaD2:D4D2=IF(OR(B2="",C2=""),"",C2-B2)E2:E4E2=IF(COUNT(B2:C2)=2,C2-B2,"")G7:G8G7=IF(COUNT(A7:F7)=COLUMNS(A7:F7),SUM(A7:F7),"")


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 25, 2022)

Peter_SSs said:


> It may not be possible with your worksheet but if any cell(s) had a non-numerical value that "blank" check may result in an error as in D3. Using COUNT, as in col E, would ensure that both cells were *numbers *before the subtraction was attempted.
> 
> The COUNT idea also makes it easier to extend if the number of cells involved is greater. For example, in the bottom section, I only want a total if all 6 cells in the row are filled with numbers.
> 
> 22 12 25.xlsmABCDEFG1ItemABTotalTotal2pen25003500100010003pencilx5000#VALUE! 4rubber4000  56Total731556 847924430COUNTCell FormulasRangeFormulaD2:D4D2=IF(OR(B2="",C2=""),"",C2-B2)E2:E4E2=IF(COUNT(B2:C2)=2,C2-B2,"")G7:G8G7=IF(COUNT(A7:F7)=COLUMNS(A7:F7),SUM(A7:F7),"")


Thanks for reply. I also want to ask until B4 or C4 values did not come , i want to replace this values  with suppose with G column temporary values until B4 or C4 values not come. how to do that ?


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 25, 2022)

pankajgrover said:


> I also want to ask until B4 or C4 values did not come , i want to replace this values with suppose with G column temporary values until B4 or C4 values not come. how to do that ?


I don't understand that. Can you show 6 to 8 sample dummy rows of data and the expected results with XL2BB?


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 25, 2022)

Peter_SSs said:


> I don't understand that. Can you show 6 to 8 sample dummy rows of data and the expected results with XL2BB?


I little bit manage replace  "" with another condition. Here actual example below i used this if and or formula in M column. if f or j column have no price then it will take price c column until actual i fill price in f or j column. But in this situation i face another issue *M18 cell* which gives wrong value due to -neg entry doing  + . here result should be  3 instead of 863 ? how to fix that ?

Shares Trading (1).xlsxABCDEFHIJKMN15Silver30.0069033.0022/12/2022169191.00Silver169750.001000.005591577016Silver30.0069033.00Silver164972.50-4061-12181517Silver30.0069033.00Silver0.564845.00-4188-6282018Natural Gas1250.00430.4022/12/20221433.00Natural Gas-863-325019     hhCell FormulasRangeFormulaB15:B19B15=IFERROR(VLOOKUP(A15,Prices!$A$2:$C$25,2,0),0)C15:C19C15=IFERROR(VLOOKUP(A15,Prices!$A$2:$C$25,3,0),0)H15:H19H15=hh!$A15M15:M19M15=IF(OR(F15="",J15=""),J15-F15-C15,J15-F15)N15:N19N15=(((E15-I15)*B15)*C15)-G15+L15Named RangesNameRefers ToCellsShares=OFFSET(Prices!$A$2,0,0,COUNTA(Prices!$A$2:$A$25))B15:C19Cells with Data ValidationCellAllowCriteriaA15:A19List=Shares


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 25, 2022)

In that sample, are all the column M results what you want except cell M18?

If not, then please manually enter a formula in each individual column M cell to give the result that you want.


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 25, 2022)

Peter_SSs said:


> In that sample, are all the column M results what you want except cell M18?
> 
> If not, then please manually enter a formula in each individual column M cell to give the result that you want.


C col. means last price close, F col. means buy price and j Col means sale price. M col. result is diff between sale and buy price. If item  still not hv buy or sale price it will calculate last close price that is C col. based price. in M18 i am using  this =IF(OR(F18="",J18=""),J18-F18-C18,J18-F18) for result 433-430 = 3 but what happening  that sale still no hv price so it taking 0-433-last price 430 = 863 instead of 3 , how to fix that ? if i hv sale price and buy price blank then no issue, this formula work but if i have no sale price or blank and i have buy price then it gives -- to +. That's the issue..


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 25, 2022)

I can't see that you specifically answered my question.


Peter_SSs said:


> In that sample, *are all the column M results what you want except cell M18*?
> 
> If not, then please manually enter a formula in each individual column M cell to give the result that you want.


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 25, 2022)

Peter_SSs said:


> I can't see that you specifically answered my question.


Shares Trading (1).xlsxACFJMOP2NameLAST PRICEBUYSALEDiff.I WANT THIS RESULTMANUALY FORMULA IN M ROW3Silver69033.0069191.0069750.00559559IF(OR(F3="",J3=""),J3-F3-C3,J3-F3)4Silver69033.0064972.50-4061-4061IF(OR(F4="",J4=""),J4-F4-C4,J4-F4)5Silver69033.0064845.00-4188-4188IF(OR(F5="",J5=""),J5-F5-C5,J5-F5)6Natural Gas430.00433.00-863-3IF(OR(F6="",J6=""),J6-F6-C6,J6-F6)KKCell FormulasRangeFormulaM3:M6M3=IF(OR(F3="",J3=""),J3-F3-C3,J3-F3)Cells with Data ValidationCellAllowCriteriaA3:A6List=Shares

M6 giving result -863 instead of -3, how to fix this, I post now new example above for easy understanding ? Thanks


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 25, 2022)

Thanks for confirming that the other 3 results are what you want. You have now swapped wanting M6 to -3 whereas you said 3 before, but hopefully that will be easy if I get it the wrong way around.

22 12 25.xlsmCFJMO2LAST PRICEBUYSALEDiff.I WANT THIS RESULT369033691916975055955946903364972.5-4060.5-406156903364845-4188-41886430433-3-3FormulaCell FormulasRangeFormulaM3:M6M3=IF(J3="",C3,J3)-IF(F3="",C3,F3)


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 25, 2022)

Peter_SSs said:


> Thanks for confirming that the other 3 results are what you want. You have now swapped wanting M6 to -3 whereas you said 3 before, but hopefully that will be easy if I get it the wrong way around.
> 
> 22 12 25.xlsmCFJMO2LAST PRICEBUYSALEDiff.I WANT THIS RESULT369033691916975055955946903364972.5-4060.5-406156903364845-4188-41886430433-3-3FormulaCell FormulasRangeFormulaM3:M6M3=IF(J3="",C3,J3)-IF(F3="",C3,F3)


Its Awesome, that is exactly i want. Thank you @Peter_SSs


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 24, 2022)

How to make cell Result as Blank, if one of sum of cells have no value. In below example i want D3 and D4 should be result as blank until a3 and b4 have some values. Thanks
Shares Trading.xlsxABCD1ItemABTotal2pen2500350010003pencil500050004rubber4000-4000Sheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaD2:D4D2=C2-B2


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 25, 2022)

You're welcome. Glad we got there in the end.


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 25, 2022)

Peter_SSs said:


> You're welcome. Glad we got there in the end.


I am doing another column working but not been able to solve Q3 formula, so i enter manually results in Q3. Again want help for this example below

Shares Trading (1).xlsxABFGLMNPQR2NameUnitsQtyPriceS.QtyS.PriceBrok.Diff.P&LI want this result in Q33Silver30.00169191.00169750.001000.0055915770P3*(L3 OR F3)*B3-N34Silver30.00164972.50-4060.51218155Silver30.000.564845.00-4188.0628206Natural Gas1250.001433.00-3-3750kkCell FormulasRangeFormulaB3:B6B3=IFERROR(VLOOKUP(A3,Prices!$A$2:$C$25,2,0),0)P3:P6P3=IF(M3="",C3,M3)-IF(G3="",C3,G3)Named RangesNameRefers ToCellsShares=OFFSET(Prices!$A$2,0,0,COUNTA(Prices!$A$2:$A$25))B3:B6Cells with Data ValidationCellAllowCriteriaA3:A6List=Shares


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 26, 2022)

@Peter_SSs need help to solve this above example formula


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 26, 2022)

Using what you wrote in cell R3 it seems this is what you want. .. but it does not match the values you wrote in some of the other rows where you gave no indication of any different calculation.

22 12 25.xlsmBFGLMNPQR2UnitsQtyPriceS.QtyS.PriceBrok.Diff.P&LI want this result in Q3330169191169750100055915770P3*(L3 OR F3)*B3-N3430164972.5-4060.5-1218155300.564845-4188-62820612501433-3-3750Formula (2)Cell FormulasRangeFormulaQ3:Q6Q3=P3*IF(L3="",F3,L3)*B3-N3


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 26, 2022)

Peter_SSs said:


> Using what you wrote in cell R3 it seems this is what you want. .. but it does not match the values you wrote in some of the other rows where you gave no indication of any different calculation.
> 
> 22 12 25.xlsmBFGLMNPQR2UnitsQtyPriceS.QtyS.PriceBrok.Diff.P&LI want this result in Q3330169191169750100055915770P3*(L3 OR F3)*B3-N3430164972.5-4060.5-1218155300.564845-4188-62820612501433-3-3750Formula (2)Cell FormulasRangeFormulaQ3:Q6Q3=P3*IF(L3="",F3,L3)*B3-N3


thanks this solve my formula


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 26, 2022)

Here also i am doing 1 more some complex calculation . In below example *AK3* i want actual result *15770*. Actually i am trying to do use if formula but i am unable to do. In example my formula works if G4 or M6 have cell blank, but issue arise when G3 or M3 have some both values . So how to make formula to solve this in single AK Result Column, 
How to create multiple conditions like i want 
1st condition: =(F3-L3)*B3*C3+IF(G3="",-H3+AJ3,-AJ3+O3-N3) it works if G3 and M3 atleast hv 1 empty cell , 
2nd condition: If G3 and M3  no have empty cell then i want this calculation  (((F3-L3)*B3)*C3)-H3+AJ3. how i make formula for this I want both conditions in AK3 column. Thanks

Shares Trading sat result.xlsxABCFGHLMNOAHAIAJAKAL2NameUnitsLPQtyPriceAmountS.QtyS.PriceBrok.S.AmountQtyPriceAmountRESULTRESULT SHOULD BE in AK Col.3Silver30.0069033.00169191.002075730169750.001000.002091500169750.002091500-100015770 FOR (((F3-L3)*B3)*C3)-H3+AJ34Silver30.0069033.00 164972.501949175168000.002040000-30990-309905Silver30.0069033.00 0.564845.009726750.568000.001020000-15495-154956Natural Gas1250.00430.401433.00541250 1410.005125002550025500kkCell FormulasRangeFormulaB3:B6B3=IFERROR(VLOOKUP(A3,Prices!$A$2:$C$25,2,0),0)C3:C6C3=IFERROR(VLOOKUP(A3,Prices!$A$2:$C$25,3,0),0)H3:H6H3=((F3*B3)*G3)O3:O6O3=((L3*B3)*M3)-(N3)AJ3:AJ6AJ3=((AH3*B3)*AI3)-(N3)AK3:AK6AK3=(F3-L3)*B3*C3+IF(G3="",-H3+AJ3,-AJ3+O3-N3)Named RangesNameRefers ToCellsShares=OFFSET(Prices!$A$2,0,0,COUNTA(Prices!$A$2:$A$25))B3:C6Cells with Data ValidationCellAllowCriteriaA3:A6List=Shares


----------



## Sufiyan97 (Dec 26, 2022)

Try in AK3


```
=IF(AND(G3<>"",M3<>""),(((F3-L3)*B3)*C3)-H3+AJ3,(F3-L3)*B3*C3+IF(G3="",-H3+AJ3,-AJ3+O3-N3))
```


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 26, 2022)

Sufiyan97 said:


> Try in AK3
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks its working perfect .


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 26, 2022)

@Sufiyan97 here 1 example below i want if E2 AND D2 both cells hv data then only F2 Col. pick value from B col.   if one of blank between E2  and D2  then corresponding F col. cell should be empty. how to write formula in F column. Thanks

New Microsoft Excel Worksheet.xlsxABCDEF1ITEMBROKB.PRICES.PRICEBROK2GOLD5001002005003SILVER25090Sheet1


----------



## Sufiyan97 (Dec 26, 2022)

Try in F2


```
=IF(AND(D2<>"",E2<>""),B2,"")
```


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 24, 2022)

How to make cell Result as Blank, if one of sum of cells have no value. In below example i want D3 and D4 should be result as blank until a3 and b4 have some values. Thanks
Shares Trading.xlsxABCD1ItemABTotal2pen2500350010003pencil500050004rubber4000-4000Sheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaD2:D4D2=C2-B2


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 27, 2022)

@Sufiyan97  Hi, In below example how to use IFERROR or any other function to resolve issue #VALUE! in R Column below:

Shares Trading.xlsxABGHMNOQR10Crude Oil100.000.56162.000.56209.0025047.00210011Crude Oil100.000.56197.000.56610.00250413.002040012   #VALUE!13Natural Gas1250.001433.001437.105004.10462514Natural Gas1250.001425.00 5.40#VALUE!15   #VALUE!16   #VALUE!KKCell FormulasRangeFormulaB10:B16B10=IFERROR(VLOOKUP(A10,Prices!$A$2:$D$25,2,0),0)O10:O16O10=IF(AND(N10<>"",H10<>""),C10*M10,"")Q10:Q16Q10=IF(N10="",D10,N10)-IF(H10="",D10,H10)R10:R16R10=Q10*IF(M10="",G10,M10)*B10-O10Named RangesNameRefers ToCellsShares=OFFSET(Prices!$A$2,0,0,COUNTA(Prices!$A$2:$A$25))B10:B16Cells with Data ValidationCellAllowCriteriaA10:A16List=Shares


----------



## Sufiyan97 (Dec 27, 2022)

Try in R10


```
=IFERROR(Q10*IF(M10="",G10,M10)*B10-O10,"")
```


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 27, 2022)

Sufiyan97 said:


> Try in R10
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Wow so quick support, Its working great. Thanks so much @Sufiyan97 and @Peter_SSs 
. I so much appreciate this forum. Thanks to all respected and great members for helping me .


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 27, 2022)

Sufiyan97 said:


> Try in R10
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


After apply this formula R14 is also going blank instead of calculation. But i did not want this cell blank ? How to do this


----------



## Sufiyan97 (Dec 27, 2022)

pankajgrover said:


> After apply this formula R14 is also going blank instead of calculation. But i did not want this cell blank ? How to do this



So in R14 there is no error and it's showing blank?


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 27, 2022)

Sufiyan97 said:


> So in R14 there is no error and it's showing blank?


Here hv data and calculation in R14. Now what i did,  this R colmn. depends on O10. I changed O10 formula from =IF(AND(N10<>"",H10<>""),C10*M10,"") to =IF(AND(N10<>"",H10<>""),C10*M10,0) so that this column represent 0 in all blank ones and after that i did not use iferror option in R column. And after that R14 also showing calculated data. But after this R Col. Blank cell shoes 0. In order to tackle 0 i format Col. R as 0;-0;;@,   
This way i manage this.. But  i am thinking that is there was any alternate way also to tackle this issue ?


----------



## Sufiyan97 (Dec 27, 2022)

You can use this in column R but this will double your formula

=IF("YourFormula"=0,"","YourFormula")


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 27, 2022)

Sufiyan97 said:


> You can use this in column R but this will double your formula
> 
> =IF("YourFormula"=0,"","YourFormula")


"YourFormula"  what will i put in this ? Can you little more describe from above excel sheet example .


----------



## Sufiyan97 (Dec 27, 2022)

Try


```
=IF(Q10*IF(M10="",G10,M10)*B10-O10=0,"",Q10*IF(M10="",G10,M10)*B10-O10)
```


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 28, 2022)

Sufiyan97 said:


> Try
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


hi @Sufiyan97 and @Peter_SSs , I just checked this, still not worked for me.. here excel now. i want S column result in R column exactly. how to fix this


Shares Trading.xlsxABCDGHMNOQRS2NameUnitsBrokLPQtyPriceS.QtyS.PriceBrok.Diff.P&LResult should be10Crude Oil100.00500.006621.000.56162.000.56209.00250.0047.002100210011Crude Oil100.00500.006621.000.56197.000.56610.00250.00413.00204002040016     #VALUE!22Natural Gas1250.00500.00430.401433.001437.10500.004.104625462523Natural Gas1250.00500.00430.401425.00 5.40#VALUE!6750kkCell FormulasRangeFormulaB10:B11,B16,B22:B23B10=IFERROR(VLOOKUP(A10,Prices!$A$2:$D$25,2,0),0)C10:C11,C16,C22:C23C10=IFERROR(VLOOKUP(A10,Prices!$A$2:$D$25,3,0),0)D10:D11,D16,D22:D23D10=IFERROR(VLOOKUP(A10,Prices!$A$2:$D$25,4,0),0)O10:O11,O16,O22:O23O10=IF(AND(N10<>"",H10<>""),C10*M10,"")Q10:Q11,Q16,Q22:Q23Q10=IF(N10="",D10,N10)-IF(H10="",D10,H10)R10:R11,R16,R22:R23R10=Q10*IF(M10="",G10,M10)*B10-O10Named RangesNameRefers ToCellsShares=OFFSET(Prices!$A$2,0,0,COUNTA(Prices!$A$2:$A$25))B10:D11, B16:D16, B22:D23Cells with Data ValidationCellAllowCriteriaA3:A23List=Shares


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 24, 2022)

How to make cell Result as Blank, if one of sum of cells have no value. In below example i want D3 and D4 should be result as blank until a3 and b4 have some values. Thanks
Shares Trading.xlsxABCD1ItemABTotal2pen2500350010003pencil500050004rubber4000-4000Sheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaD2:D4D2=C2-B2


----------



## Sufiyan97 (Dec 28, 2022)

Try in R10


```
=IFERROR(N(Q23)*IF(M23="",G23,M23)*N(B23)-N(O23),"")
```


----------



## pankajgrover (Dec 28, 2022)

Sufiyan97 said:


> Try in R10
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Finally perfectly working, Thanks


----------



## Sufiyan97 (Dec 28, 2022)

You're welcome.


----------



## pankajgrover (Friday at 6:34 AM)

Hi @Sufiyan97 and @Peter_SSs
I need help in below formula. I want if O28 cell is blank then U28 cell should be blank, how to do this ?
Shares Trading.xlsxORSTU27500.003585013585028 48000148000TESTCell FormulasRangeFormulaO27:O28O27=IF(AND(N27<>"",H27<>""),C27*M27,0)R27:R28R27=Q27*IF(M27="",G27,M27)*B27-O27T27:T28T27=IF(E27="","",LEN(TRIM(E27))-LEN(SUBSTITUTE(E27," ",""))+1)U27:U28U27=IF(ISNUMBER(SEARCH(U$2,$E27)),$R27/$T27,"")Cells with Conditional FormattingCellConditionCell FormatStop If TrueU3:AC99Cell Value<0textNOU3:AC99Celldoes not contain a blank value textNO


----------



## Sufiyan97 (Friday at 9:57 AM)

Try


```
=IF(OR(ISBLANK(O28),O28=""),"",IF(ISNUMBER(SEARCH(U$2,$E28)),$R28/$T28,""))
```


----------



## pankajgrover (Friday at 12:05 PM)

Sufiyan97 said:


> Try
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks working now. Before i apply your formula not working, and after i look and i found that O column has values behinds 0 instead of blank so i edit your formula O28=0 instead of "" and its now working good. Thanks .


----------



## pankajgrover (Saturday at 6:59 AM)

pankajgrover said:


> Thanks working now. Before i apply your formula not working, and after i look and i found that O column has values behinds 0 instead of blank so i edit your formula O28=0 instead of "" and its now working good. Thanks .


hi @Sufiyan97 as per your formula which is proper working =IF(OR(ISBLANK(O28),O28=""),"",IF(ISNUMBER(SEARCH(U$2,$E28)),$R28/$T28,"")) 
and today i also tried this and also its working and same result =IF(O28="","",IF(ISNUMBER(SEARCH(U$2,$E28)),$R28/$T28,"")) without this (OR(ISBLANK(O28), is this necessary to include OR & ISBLANK ? any advantages for this or should i exclude this .. Thanks


----------



## Sufiyan97 (Saturday at 2:07 PM)

Actually you can work without OR and ISBLANK

See for ISBLANK and "" results

Book1ABCD1ISBLANK""2 FALSETRUE3TRUETRUE45Sheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaA2A2=""B2:B3B2=ISBLANK(A2)C2:C3C2=A2=""


So using just "" is fine, no need for ISBLANK.


----------



## pankajgrover (Saturday at 3:02 PM)

Sufiyan97 said:


> Actually you can work without OR and ISBLANK
> 
> See for ISBLANK and "" results
> 
> ...


Thanks for example for easy understanding .


----------

